# BBS RC Center caps.



## amiotke (Jun 23, 2009)

I finally got my RCs back on for my GLI, but I need some center caps for them. The ones I'm looking for(pictured below) I can't seem to find anywhere online







. 
I'm wondering if anyone happens to know where I could find a set of these center caps?








Thanks in advance.


----------



## amiotke (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: BBS RC Center caps. (amiotke)*

Bump before bed...anyone happen to know?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: BBS RC Center caps. (amiotke)*

Looks like a bad photoshop to me, or a decal. BBS tells us they never did a blue, or at least they don't make one now.


----------



## amiotke (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: BBS RC Center caps. ([email protected])*

Hmm, interesting. Thanks for the info















I don't want a decal I was hoping for the real thing, it looked like a good look.


----------

